# Solved: create a map using Streets & Trips



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Overview
Welcome to the map download page. Here you can download maps for Pocket Streets of major cities for Canada, the United States and Europe.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

The Pocket Streets 2003 Update requires the following:
- Win 98, 2000, Me, XP or NT 4.0 with Service Pack 6
- Pocket PC device running Windows CE 3.0 (or later) 
- Active Sync 3.1 or higher
- a licensed user of Pocket Streets which is available in:
Streets & Trips 2003
AutoRoute 2003 
Pocket Streets 2003

Regards

eddie


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Where can I find a map of Corinth and Booneville MS?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Didn't get a notification for this one, but glad you PM'd me as well 

Well, this is the link to get any maps:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/downloads/pocketstreets/2004/psmapsearch.aspx

Looking in there, the only one for Mississippi is Jackson.

As you PM'd me and said it was 2004, that is what I looked for. So, looked in the 2003, and its the only one there as well 

eddie


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Do you know if its possible create a map using Streets & Trips?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are you using Streets and Trips 2004, as well as Streets 2004?

There is this about creating maps:

http://www.microsoft.com/streets/mapping2pocket.mspx

Does that help? If not, I'll look for something else 

eddie


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes thats exactlly what I was looking for Thanks!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, glad it helps 

eddie


----------

